# HEB vs. Kroger



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

A little meat story from today. 

I needed 10 lbs. of 3/4 inch thick sirloin run through a tenderizer for fajitas on Saturday for my daughters graduation party. My first stop was the new HEB at Hwy 6 and Sienna Plantation in Missouri City. They wre fantastic last week when I needed a pork loin and lucklily I got a 13 pound loin for $1.00 per pound. I have been raving obout them to everyone since then. It is a new store (only open a month or so) and I thought the sirloin deal would be a slam dunk.

This afternoon, I went into the store and was told by a meat counter teenager that there was no way I could get 3/4" sirloin steals run through the tenderizer. I told him thanks and went 1/4 mile down the road to the new Kroger at hwy 6 at the Ft. Bend Tollroad.

Now keep in mind that I was trhinking that the new HEB was the best grocery store that I have ever been in. It was clean in my previous visits, huge and had everything you could possibly need.

Before these two stores opened (within 1/4 mile of each other within the last month or so), I had always shopped at our closer Kroger (so I had a Kroger card). As I was walking through the new HEB, there was anti-Kroger propaganda everywhere. Many items where marked "Kroger price - card needed" vs. "HEB price - no card needed". They had huge banners hanging from the rafters showing how much you would save shopping at HEB without a card. 

Anyway, When I walked into the HEB store it smelled horrible. The entire store stunk of rotten seafood etc. Just after that I got the news that I could not buy what I wanted. 

So, I went to the new Kroger just down the road. I walked up to the meat counter and told the guy what I wanted, "10 lbs. of 3/4 inch sirloin, run through the tenderizer at a thickness that would not pulverize the meat". He said, "No problem - what grade of mear?" I told him Mid-grade and he sent me home with exactly what I wanted at $6.89 a pound - WITH 4.00/lb off with my Kroger card. I got 10lb. of tenderized sirloin for 2.89/lb. I think I just discoverd my newest favorite grocery store. Just wanted to pass my little story along. HEB is agreat store, for some stuff - not so much for custom meat though .... - Hevy


----------



## SeaDeezKnots (Aug 23, 2006)

I live in Sienna Plantation and I am a confessed HEB man. Good news is, since there are two grocery stores nearby, I don't have to drive into Missouri City to Krogers and shop in a place where you'd thing they were giving food away.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Heavy Dee,*

Another store I have never shopped in until recently, is a Fiesta. I was pretty impressed, with the variety. Had some nice shrimp, heads on, for a pretty good price ( like heads on for gumbo sometimes). Had frozen whole blue crabs roughly $2 each, ( I never thought I would pay $2 for a crab! But I dont flounder like I used to, and fill up a box with them). I like them for gumbo, also.

HEB USED to have great prices on their frozen farm raised shrimp, but not the great prices like they used to have anymore (26-30) headed and deveined, 3.99 a lb.)

No excuse for bad service, but any REAL butcher shop has an "aroma" to some degree or other. Even more so if they have fresh seafood.

Take a "walkabout" thru a Fiesta....or check their flier...they have some pretty good deals too! Quite a few "non hispanics" shopping there too!

Later

R3F


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I used to like HEB (the one in MC) but their meat counter sucks if you don't want something they have pre-wrapped. I like the new Sienna Kroger much better. I haven't tried the Sienna HEB yet and probably won't unless Krogers gives me the red arse for something


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*Kingwood Kroger vs. HEB*

I go to both -

HEB for fruit and seafood.

Kroger for meat. One of the morning butchers is Karen. She is very nice and doesn't mind custom cuts. Kroger also has Flat Iron Steak (heavy salt and grill to medium, slice thin, beats ribeye, porterhouse, and T-bone hands down. Grilling 2 tonight.

I do think it is great that both stores and running good/free deals in these tough times.


----------



## jdickey (Jan 30, 2009)

I wish someone would give HEB some competition here in Waco. So far they've driven off Albertson and Winn-Dixie, leaving WalMart or Sam's Club. Brookshire's is only in some of the out-lying towns.....so the HEB gets it all!

Always liked Kroger.....but they've never been in this area!


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

essayons75 said:


> Kroger also has Flat Iron Steak (heavy salt and grill to medium, slice thin, beats ribeye, porterhouse, and T-bone hands down. Grilling 2 tonight.
> quote]
> 
> shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!! don't let that secret out
> ...


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

I just can't patronize a store that requires me to use a card with personal data on it to get a decent price. They keep track of everything you buy and profile your shopping habits. I think they turn this info over to Obama's minions to figuire out a way to raise your taxes..........


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i wouldn't feed my dog anything out of the Kroger in Richmond

store stinks, staff is rude, place is filthy and full of Katrina leftovers..........


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

There is not a store that rivals HEB on quality and price, period. I used to work in grocery stores for about 4 years and HEB is the best by far price and quality wise.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

HEB RiverPark is my store. I love it.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

I usually buy meat at Archie`s , an independent store in Splendora. The nearest Kroger is 9-10 miles
in Porter and the nearest HEB is in Cleveland about the same distance. There is a Food Fair which was once a Gerland`s and then an Albertson`s which is in New Caney. Wal-Mart meat is out of the equation.
Oh yeah , there is a Brookshire Bros. in New Caney that I once worked at but seldom buy meat there.
When rib-eyes are on sale we try to buy a few , just enough for two grilled meals per month.
Hamburger or sausage is usually on our list with a yardbird every once in a while.
My dad was a meat market owner and had a huge pit in back of his store . He also helped bring business to a lot of markets that were in the red. I remember watching him unhook a hind or fore bigger than him out of the cooler , carrying it to the block and breaking it down . Remember sawdust on the floor ?


----------

